
Experienced biotech VCs and entrepreneurs talk about value creation - aaavl2821
https://leadershipandbiotechnology.blogspot.com/2018/08/early-stage-biotech-value-creation_15.html
======
aaavl2821
For context: the blog post itself is sort of rambling and a bit hard to
understand, but the email back and forth below the post is pretty interesting
and features some of the most prominent people in the biotech startup world.

Steve Holtzman (the author) is a very successful serial biotech entrepreneur.
Jeff Tong is a venture partner at Third Rock, sort of the Andreesen Horowitz
of the biotech world. Mark Levin is a cofounder of Third Rock. His reply is
really good. John Maragone is the CEO of Alnylam, one of the early RNAi
companies, and chair of the biotech industry trade group

